# A youtube animaton I made in art school



## TheYellowMustang (May 25, 2013)

Thought I might share this 

It's sort of a stop-motion animation made with pencil- and marker-drawings. You'll have to excuse me for the emo-vibe (art-school took a temporary toll on my mental health), and it stutters a couple of times, but I'm pretty happy with the last half of it. Enjoy 

Kings of Leon - Closer (stop motion "music video") - YouTube


----------



## ClosetWriter (May 26, 2013)

That was very impressive. How long did that take to make?


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 26, 2013)

ClosetWriter said:


> That was very impressive. How long did that take to make?



Thank you! We only had three weeks per project. I wish I could've gotten more time so I wouldn't have had to repeat some of the drawings to fill the song, but.. oh well.


----------



## Cran (Jun 27, 2013)

I believe the correct online response is:



Excellent work; thank you.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh, that is excellent! I hope you received good marks for that one, you deserve it.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 30, 2013)

That was very impressive.  I love the emotion you got in the facial expressions.  nice work on all the drawings and good fit to the music.


----------



## PiP (Jun 30, 2013)

Excellent! 

I really enjoyed this 

I particulary liked the way  the graphics kept the same rhythmic beat as the music as they changed from one subject to the next. I  thought the way the ballerina morphed to birds in flight, inspired   When you dance, or play a musical instrument, music represents freedom  of expression or spirit (for me it did). You have captured this beautifully, in my humble opinion.


----------



## OurJud (Jun 30, 2013)

Seriously good!! I can't imagine the headaches the editing process of that might have caused.


----------

